# Securing tabletop



## scott4534 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have just got a 2000 Autosleeper Symbol. The tabletop in the wardrobe is secured by 2 brown plastic catches. These are screwed to the side of the wardrobe by 2 screws each, into plastic plugs which protrude about half an inch into the toilet/shower cubicle.

Is this normal? It's a bit unsightly and I'm tempted to modify it so it doesn't show.

Scott.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

This is definitely not normal. I suspect the retaining turn-buckles were somehow ripped out and they have had to use thicker/longer screws to hold them in.


----------



## scott4534 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. I can't imagine there's much stress on the buckle, thinking of fixing with "no more nails" and filling the holes in the shower room wall with silicon.

Scott.


----------

